# Typewatching by Face



## punky16 (Nov 9, 2010)

Post your picture here and everyone will determine if you look like your Myer's Briggs type or not. This is type watching online at it's finest...Oh and just for fun you can say what animal a person would be...but be prepared to back it up! 

Introverted=
1-4 inch forehead, high cheekbones, forehead that projects out or is straight up and down, square forehead, small ears, thin lips, normal lips, narrow lips, downward mouth, small eyes, downward eyes

Extroverted=
5-6 inch forehead, wide forehead, sunk in forehead at the crease, rounded forehead, big ears, perfect sized ears, full lips, wide mouth, upwards mouth, large eyes, upward eyes

Intuition=
Small nose, Eagle's nose, Flared nostrils, 3 bump nose, ears as high or higher than brows, big ears, perfect sized ears, round ears, full top lip, small eyes, evenset eyes, precisely one eye apart, eyes not deepset

Sensing= Big nose, Round nose, narrow nostrils, 2 or less nose bumps, ears lower than brows, small ears, attached ears, thin and pointy ears, bigger bottom lip, large eyes, uneven set eyes, eyes more than one eye length apart, deep set eyes

Feeler= 5-6 inch forehead, wide forehead, sunk in forehead, rounded forehead, round ears, full lips, full bottom lip, wide mouth, downwards mouth

Thinker= 1-3 inch forehead, high cheekbones, projected or straight forehead, square forehead, pointy thin ears, thin lips, fuller top lip, narrow lips, straight mouth, upwards mouth

Perceivers= Small nose, not an Eagle's nose, narrow nostrils, 2 or less nose bumps, full lips, wide lips, upwards lips, straight lips, uneven set eyes, upward eyes, more than 1 eye apart, less than one eye apart

Judgers= Big nose, Eagle's nose, Flared nostrils, 3 bump nose, thin lips, normal lips, narrow lips, downward mouth, even set eyes, downward eyes, eyes precisely one eye length apart


----------



## punky16 (Nov 9, 2010)

Ok I'll start...

with makeup:









with a little makeup:









with no makeup:











I test as INFP first then ENTP and then ENFP. Do I look like all three or just one of those or a totally different type? And I think I look like a duck.


----------



## BioVariant (Aug 22, 2009)

I have tested as INFP, ISFP and INTJ the most..... still dont know which is most likely me....


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm not posting a picture, but apparently I look like an INxJ.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

ESFP.

:laughing:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

So you're saying, I'm an ISFJ?


----------



## Cloud_Nine (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't wear make-up, not even lip gross. No foundation! The only things I use on my face are sun-screen, moisturizer, and eye-liners to make my eyes more interesting :blushed:

I am an ENFJ.

Here are my pictures.


----------



## punky16 (Nov 9, 2010)

MikeAngell said:


> So you're saying, I'm an ISFJ?


No. I am saying you look like an ISFJ...if that is what your face measures up to in the descriptions.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I'm an INFJ.
As such, I had to put up a picture of me in a peddle-lo!


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

punky16 said:


> Feeler= 5-6 inch forehead, wide forehead, sunk in forehead, rounded forehead, round ears, full lips, full bottom lip, wide mouth, downwards mouth
> 
> Thinker= 1-3 inch forehead, high cheekbones, projected or straight forehead, square forehead, pointy thin ears, thin lips, fuller top lip, narrow lips, straight mouth, upwards mouth


:laughing: 4" = the black hole of J.




punky16 said:


> pointy thin ears


ELVES!


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

I'll be honest and say that this is full of contradictions and probably does not work since attitude is probably more relevant than physical appearance. While I do believe that personality has something to do with genetics, I am highly skeptical of it being linked with such details.

[Plus, it does not really take into consideration the length of the face in general - the proportions aren't the same for everyone.]


----------



## NYEnglishRose (Jun 20, 2011)

What do you think, based on my photo?


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

punky16 said:


> Intuition=
> Small nose, Eagle's nose, Flared nostrils, 3 bump nose





> Judgers= Eagle's nose, Flared nostrils, 3 bump nose


----------

